# Help my Google Play is screwed up!



## beatz (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently flashed the rom LiquidSmooth-ICS-v1.5-MR2. This was my first time ever flashing a custom rom. I got it all working correctly and I used titanium to restore all my apps + data. I didn't realize that I shouldn't restore my system data and tried to restore everything. All of my apps are working fine except Google Play. It was working before I used titanium backup to restore everything.

When I open it I get the message: Unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped abd Unfortunately, Google Play has stopped. I have no maps so I found this out when I was trying to download Google Maps. Now I don't even have Google Maps, which I use a lot and I can't download new apps because Google Play is fucked. Is there any way to fix this? Or do I have to wipe my phone and re flash the new rom and start all over?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

clear data for google play in the app settings


----------



## beatz (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't select clear data. I also hit uninstall updates to try and restore it to factory settings. But everything I open it I get the same errors and it automatically closes.


----------



## beatz (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually I just decided to re flash the rom and start all over. This time I won't restore the system data and only my apps and app data.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

beatz said:


> Actually I just decided to re flash the rom and start all over. This time I won't restore the system data and only my apps and app data.


. Yeah you don't do system data restore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> clear data for google play in the app settings


Cool. Worked for me.
I thought it was an ICS leak, FrankenRil glitch


----------

